# Reservior



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Heading to Jamestown for softball tourney on July 8th. Wondering how fishing has been on the reservior. Whats fish are hitting, what they are hitting on. Depths, etc.

Spoiler92


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Well I would say not to bother. The reason is lots of fish but not many to keep. Reports were for every 20 or so fish you might get one to keep. I had good luck on jigs and had several days of 4 in the well. But as the bloom came its went to cranks and with the smell, jetskies, and algy bloom its not worth going out anymore. I still hear some fish but its harder and harder to find even the little fish. I must say I feel bad for this lake since lots of those sub 14" fish were hurt and died form the people who were pulling lindy rigs and spinners.


----------

